# Hose size for a Fluval 205



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

1/2 tubing fits on those fluvals. 

These Pipes are really nice and will fit.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/inflow-outflow-pipes/cal-fluxus-13mm.html

Stevie D


----------



## Kypros (Nov 11, 2008)

So 1/2' and 13mm are roughly equilavent? I know those Cal Aqua lily pipes look really nice. . ..


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

13 millimeters = 0.511811024 inches or 2.4 % larger than 1/2". That is pretty close to 1/2".


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the fluval 205 and tried the 13mm lily pipe theory ... Failed miserably. Crossing fingers hose clamp will solve the problem otherwise I'll be selling two 13mm lily pipes.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Finalplay10 said:


> I have the fluval 205 and tried the 13mm lily pipe theory ... Failed miserably. Crossing fingers hose clamp will solve the problem otherwise I'll be selling two 13mm lily pipes.


Really? Maybe you should just replace it with smooth tubing, which costs less than $5 at a hardware store.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

You want to use 5/8" ID vinyl tubing. You have to heat up the ends a little to get a snug fit over the ends of the aquastop.

Edit: just realized this thread is 2yrs old:eek5:


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

A 205 has 1/2" ID tubing (the inside ribs), but the goofy rubber fitting on the end is a perfect fit over a 3/4" hose barb. Larger fluvals have wider hoses, but the same rubber end. For smooth pvc tubing, 5/8" ID will fit perfectly on the disconnect valves that plug into the top of the canister. Do as mister Uppercut says and replace the ribbed hose if you need to fit over something else as 5/8" seems to be an aquarium industry standard. I do this on my filter to >insert DIY gadget here< connections. The cut, ribbed tubing doesn't seal well on anything.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I loathe that ribbed "detritus magnet" tubing....

Upgrade to 1/2" ID, boiling water on the ends of the tubing aids in slipping it over the barbs..


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

xmas_one said:


> I loathe that ribbed "detritus magnet" tubing...


Bah, humbug!  I've used fluvals for years along with clear vinyl tubing for various inline devices and don't see one collecting any more crap than the other. As for what does stick to the inside of fluval tubing, a good shake and it loosens it all up and out it comes.


----------

